# Ned Your Inputs Please



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I would like some feed back on a boat that I'm looking at and I know that there are some very experienced giggers on the forum. This is the link for the boat.
Is this a good set-up? I would have to get a Honda generator from what I see, but why for LED's... Thank you for any advice.
http://destin.trackerboatcenter.com/boats/detail.cfm?boatID=5280211


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Before I spent that much on a new boat someone else rigged I'd look a this one for half the money and rig it like you want it. Bigger Boat Bigger motor with a lot money left in your pocket to rig it out with. Plus when you bang into rocks, pilings and other things you won't feel near as bad about the scratch's Just my 2 cents worth 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/2002-crestliner-1860-sc-aluminum-jon-744273/


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Who's Ned?


----------



## tide9967 (Jul 6, 2016)

What 9.75 said.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

what tide n 9.75 sayz 
save ya a bunch of money


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

The pros have spoken. Thanks guys! Can't wait. I stuck one wading last night but only had an hour to fish.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, since advice was given and I tend to listen sometimes... I have chosen to resurrect one of my dad's old bay boats. 14' v-hull with an evinrude 25 hp. Ordered some lights from Jerry's LED's, extended the front deck a couple feet, went through the motor and got her tuned. Rewiring the whole boat as it hasn't had any power other than the trolling motor. She's not going to turn heads but should get me to the scene of the crime. Thanks again. Oh anyone have a pedestal seat setup not in use, I could use it. Going to install a 3/4 pin plate. with a seat and 13" pole. I'll post some pics when I'm done. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

